
Extra Dimensions Give Optimization a Boost – The Computation of Stable Atomic - pplonski86
https://physics.aps.org/synopsis-for/10.1103/PhysRevB.99.054102
======
jepler
This seems like a brilliant insight. More dimensions means the software can
say "wait, what if THIS particle gets over HERE suddenly" (through an extra
dimension), and then as the extra dimension penalty ramps up, find a way to
get to it through the 3 spatial dimensions we know and love.

